# Java Moss As A Background?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have some terrestrial Java Moss. A good bit of it is Crawling up the moist glass where it is in contact. It is forming a nice barrier of sorts naturally. My question is can I line the sides and back of the viv with Java, and expect the same creeping "wall" effect? Is there any way to encourage the moss?

The pics are of the beggining stages of the moss creeping. It is much more like vertical bars of Java strands now. Much higher reaching, and many more strands reaching up!

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I've wondered about doing a java moss background before. I bet that something more like this Coco Fiber 12'' Square (Red) would be better than letting it grow on the glass alone. With a background to grow it on you can spread the moss out on the background and jump-start it. 

I bet if you had some extra space you could take a panel, lay it flat, and spread java moss strands around and let it grow flat for a couple weeks. Then once it's anchored you could put it up in the viv and the java would just take off from there.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Whenever I place it near the glass it always ends up creeping toward the light. I don't know anyway to encourage it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Use a mat like they do with aquariums?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

If you want a wall of moss, it is actually surprisingly easy. Aquarists do it all the time. Take 2 pieces of window screen cut to the size of your back glass. Sandwich a bunch of java in between the mesh, and sew it shut. You should sew around the perimeter, and also a few lines horizontally to prevent the moss from sliding to the bottom. Attach suction cups to the "pillow" to hold it in place, mist a tonne, and you got your wall of green.


----------

